# Olive wood problems



## Molokai (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,
i encountered some problems with olive, hope you professionals can help me.
Three days ago i sawed some olive in blocks, immediately after cutting i sprayed some chemical for protection against fungus and bugs, :dash2:
After three days i checked the wood and this is what i found. 
Some black dots like fungus.
Does this mean the fungus are dead or some kind of chemical reaction.
What should i do? Remove the first 1/32 inch of the wood ?
I intend to air dry the wood.

[attachment=21668]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

I would shave it off and if it's only skin deep I would seal with wax sealer and skip the chemicals.


----------



## Molokai (Mar 29, 2013)

Thats my opinion too, 
thanks Kevin


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like mold... I agree with the idea of cleaning it off. I think normal household bleach should work, and it won't change the color of the wood. You'll need to watch the pieces of you use a wax sealer as mold forms when the wood is drying too slowly.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2013)

They dry olive slowly- It least that is the way they do it in Italy. I dried mine slowly and also boiled a couple pieces while they were green. I cannot tell the difference now-almost a year later. It is all dry and beautiful. The boiled pieces were dry much sooner.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 3, 2013)

Update,
scraped the mold, and yes, underneath was clean wood,
i will definitely boil the wood as it will dry much sooner,
and it will kill everything inside the wood...

Thanks for your help


----------

